# i came across this website..



## Cupcake2007 (Jan 22, 2008)

it says the following

" Honestly, Starbrite (shih tzu) was breeding with my toy poodle.... however, I have doubts.. of these puppies father. My little longhair chihuahua, may have pulled his tricks and got to her. So.. these puppies will be greatly reduced. Choice male is 150.00(pictured) and the girls are 200.00 choice. AVAILABLE to go to new home on 12 Nov. "


WTF.... honestly... this woman shouldnt be a breeder....


the website is www.jenniferstinyhearts.com


----------



## MissMelanie (Feb 13, 2006)

Bing, bing, BING, loser! Tisk, tisk on her.


----------



## BABYSNOWY (Jul 8, 2008)

This lady seems to not have control of her breeding....she has 2 who OOPS got together with the wrong "fellow"....what an ignorant B***C

And she says it so proudly


----------



## Morkie4 (Oct 13, 2006)

I'd be too embarassed to advertise my neglect in breeding my dogs if I were her. But someone will buy them! :angry:


----------



## BABYSNOWY (Jul 8, 2008)

QUOTE (Morkie4 @ Nov 18 2008, 09:35 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=672737


> I'd be too embarassed to advertise my neglect in breeding my dogs if I were her. But someone will buy them! :angry:[/B]



I would say buy them and get them of her hands before they start breeding each other and she sounds very proud again....is there a some place where she can be reported? it has to get to a point where it must be abuse


----------



## bbry (Feb 17, 2007)

Oh, my gosh, she has bred together anything she could get her hands on. And she belongs to the American Hybrid Club. :huh:


----------



## sleepygirl (May 21, 2009)

Well, at least this breeder is being honest with the situation. I was sold a dog that was suppose to be a Yorkie, but now at 1 year old, I find out that the dog is not a Yorkie, but a Silky Terrier. I would at least like the honesty than the deceiption. I wouldn't knock anyone who was honest about a mistake.... And hey don't knock the designer dogs, my roommates Chorkie, is the best dog around.


----------



## theboyz (Jan 10, 2007)

Sleepygirl, if you would buy from a reputable breeder, checked out and recommended then you would have a Yorkie. DON'T BUY FROM A HOBBY BREEDER OR BYB OR PUPPY MILL.
I do not knock designer dogs......"Breed for Greed" dogs. I knock the breeders. If anyone wants a designer dog there are lots in the Humane Society, and Pounds that need homes and a second chance at a good life.
Your post makes me very angry. :smmadder: 
Marsha





QUOTE (sleepygirl @ May 21 2009, 10:39 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=779184


> Well, at least this breeder is being honest with the situation. I was sold a dog that was suppose to be a Yorkie, but now at 1 year old, I find out that the dog is not a Yorkie, but a Silky Terrier. I would at least like the honesty than the deceiption. I wouldn't knock anyone who was honest about a mistake.... And hey don't knock the designer dogs, my roommates Chorkie, is the best dog around.[/B]


----------



## roxybaby22 (Feb 25, 2009)

QUOTE (theboyz @ May 26 2009, 06:22 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=781112


> Sleepygirl, if you would buy from a reputable breeder, checked out and recommended then you would have a Yorkie. DON'T BUY FROM A HOBBY BREEDER OR BYB OR PUPPY MILL.
> I do not knock designer dogs......"Breed for Greed" dogs. I knock the breeders. If anyone wants a designer dog there are lots in the Humane Society, and Pounds that need homes and a second chance at a good life.
> Your post makes me very angry. :smmadder:
> Marsha
> ...





> Well, at least this breeder is being honest with the situation. I was sold a dog that was suppose to be a Yorkie, but now at 1 year old, I find out that the dog is not a Yorkie, but a Silky Terrier. I would at least like the honesty than the deceiption. I wouldn't knock anyone who was honest about a mistake.... And hey don't knock the designer dogs, my roommates Chorkie, is the best dog around.[/B]


[/B][/QUOTE]

I agree, your post made me frustrated too. Why would you commend bad breeding even if they are "truthful"? But the real truth is that the breeder is probably really deceptive herself. Most bad breeders sell their dogs with wise pitches, like very playful and good health, but these almost never deliver. The dog may be playful, but also bites and displays agressive behavior. The dog may be in good health NOW, but later will have severe health problems.

Also, I love mutts (or designer dogs), but the pound would be the place for me to get them.


----------



## sleepygirl (May 21, 2009)

QUOTE (roxybaby22 @ May 26 2009, 11:12 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=781217


> QUOTE (theboyz @ May 26 2009, 06:22 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=781112





> Sleepygirl, if you would buy from a reputable breeder, checked out and recommended then you would have a Yorkie. DON'T BUY FROM A HOBBY BREEDER OR BYB OR PUPPY MILL.
> I do not knock designer dogs......"Breed for Greed" dogs. I knock the breeders. If anyone wants a designer dog there are lots in the Humane Society, and Pounds that need homes and a second chance at a good life.
> Your post makes me very angry. :smmadder:
> Marsha
> ...





> Well, at least this breeder is being honest with the situation. I was sold a dog that was suppose to be a Yorkie, but now at 1 year old, I find out that the dog is not a Yorkie, but a Silky Terrier. I would at least like the honesty than the deceiption. I wouldn't knock anyone who was honest about a mistake.... And hey don't knock the designer dogs, my roommates Chorkie, is the best dog around.[/B]


[/B][/QUOTE]

I agree, your post made me frustrated too. Why would you commend bad breeding even if they are "truthful"? But the real truth is that the breeder is probably really deceptive herself. Most bad breeders sell their dogs with wise pitches, like very playful and good health, but these almost never deliver. The dog may be playful, but also bites and displays agressive behavior. The dog may be in good health NOW, but later will have severe health problems.

Also, I love mutts (or designer dogs), but the pound would be the place for me to get them.
[/B][/QUOTE]


----------



## sleepygirl (May 21, 2009)

QUOTE (sleepygirl @ Sep 4 2009, 11:13 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=826213


> QUOTE (roxybaby22 @ May 26 2009, 11:12 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=781217





> QUOTE (theboyz @ May 26 2009, 06:22 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=781112





> Sleepygirl, if you would buy from a reputable breeder, checked out and recommended then you would have a Yorkie. DON'T BUY FROM A HOBBY BREEDER OR BYB OR PUPPY MILL.
> I do not knock designer dogs......"Breed for Greed" dogs. I knock the breeders. If anyone wants a designer dog there are lots in the Humane Society, and Pounds that need homes and a second chance at a good life.
> Your post makes me very angry. :smmadder:
> Marsha
> ...





> Well, at least this breeder is being honest with the situation. I was sold a dog that was suppose to be a Yorkie, but now at 1 year old, I find out that the dog is not a Yorkie, but a Silky Terrier. I would at least like the honesty than the deceiption. I wouldn't knock anyone who was honest about a mistake.... And hey don't knock the designer dogs, my roommates Chorkie, is the best dog around.[/B]


[/B][/QUOTE]

I agree, your post made me frustrated too. Why would you commend bad breeding even if they are "truthful"? But the real truth is that the breeder is probably really deceptive herself. Most bad breeders sell their dogs with wise pitches, like very playful and good health, but these almost never deliver. The dog may be playful, but also bites and displays agressive behavior. The dog may be in good health NOW, but later will have severe health problems.

Also, I love mutts (or designer dogs), but the pound would be the place for me to get them.
[/B][/QUOTE]
[/B][/QUOTE]


----------



## sleepygirl (May 21, 2009)

QUOTE (sleepygirl @ Sep 4 2009, 11:13 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=826213


> QUOTE (roxybaby22 @ May 26 2009, 11:12 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=781217





> QUOTE (theboyz @ May 26 2009, 06:22 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=781112





> Sleepygirl, if you would buy from a reputable breeder, checked out and recommended then you would have a Yorkie. DON'T BUY FROM A HOBBY BREEDER OR BYB OR PUPPY MILL.
> I do not knock designer dogs......"Breed for Greed" dogs. I knock the breeders. If anyone wants a designer dog there are lots in the Humane Society, and Pounds that need homes and a second chance at a good life.
> Your post makes me very angry. :smmadder:
> Marsha
> ...





> Well, at least this breeder is being honest with the situation. I was sold a dog that was suppose to be a Yorkie, but now at 1 year old, I find out that the dog is not a Yorkie, but a Silky Terrier. I would at least like the honesty than the deceiption. I wouldn't knock anyone who was honest about a mistake.... And hey don't knock the designer dogs, my roommates Chorkie, is the best dog around.[/B]


[/B][/QUOTE]

I agree, your post made me frustrated too. Why would you commend bad breeding even if they are "truthful"? But the real truth is that the breeder is probably really deceptive herself. Most bad breeders sell their dogs with wise pitches, like very playful and good health, but these almost never deliver. The dog may be playful, but also bites and displays agressive behavior. The dog may be in good health NOW, but later will have severe health problems.

Also, I love mutts (or designer dogs), but the pound would be the place for me to get them.
[/B][/QUOTE]
[/B][/QUOTE]
BOY, no wonder this world is so screwed up, it is the "mighter than thou" attitude that is reflected on this site. Hats off to the honest people when advertising any product, cats.... dogs... or tvs.... who are truthful. And may stronger powers wave his finger at thoughs who judge others of whom they don't even know as if they could walk on water. Shame on you people who even use profanity to express yourself..... "mutts" are dogs of unknown pedigrees..... "designer dogs" are hybrid dogs from two purbreed (registered) and recongnized by the American Cainine Hybrid Club established in 1969. Your lack of knowledge is unimpressive. Where in the world do you think we got the purbreeds today. Do your history people..... read on many today "purebreeds" history; who were the combination of two previously known "purebreeds".


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

QUOTE (sleepygirl @ Sep 4 2009, 09:23 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=826217


> QUOTE (sleepygirl @ Sep 4 2009, 11:13 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=826213





> QUOTE (roxybaby22 @ May 26 2009, 11:12 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=781217





> QUOTE (theboyz @ May 26 2009, 06:22 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=781112





> Sleepygirl, if you would buy from a reputable breeder, checked out and recommended then you would have a Yorkie. DON'T BUY FROM A HOBBY BREEDER OR BYB OR PUPPY MILL.
> I do not knock designer dogs......"Breed for Greed" dogs. I knock the breeders. If anyone wants a designer dog there are lots in the Humane Society, and Pounds that need homes and a second chance at a good life.
> Your post makes me very angry. :smmadder:
> Marsha
> ...





> Well, at least this breeder is being honest with the situation. I was sold a dog that was suppose to be a Yorkie, but now at 1 year old, I find out that the dog is not a Yorkie, but a Silky Terrier. I would at least like the honesty than the deceiption. I wouldn't knock anyone who was honest about a mistake.... And hey don't knock the designer dogs, my roommates Chorkie, is the best dog around.[/B]


[/B][/QUOTE]

I agree, your post made me frustrated too. Why would you commend bad breeding even if they are "truthful"? But the real truth is that the breeder is probably really deceptive herself. Most bad breeders sell their dogs with wise pitches, like very playful and good health, but these almost never deliver. The dog may be playful, but also bites and displays agressive behavior. The dog may be in good health NOW, but later will have severe health problems.

Also, I love mutts (or designer dogs), but the pound would be the place for me to get them.
[/B][/QUOTE]
[/B][/QUOTE]
BOY, no wonder this world is so screwed up, it is the "mighter than thou" attitude that is reflected on this site. Hats off to the honest people when advertising any product, cats.... dogs... or tvs.... who are truthful. And may stronger powers wave his finger at thoughs who judge others of whom they don't even know as if they could walk on water. Shame on you people who even use profanity to express yourself..... "mutts" are dogs of unknown pedigrees..... "designer dogs" are hybrid dogs from two purbreed (registered) and recongnized by the American Cainine Hybrid Club established in 1969. Your lack of knowledge is unimpressive. Where in the world do you think we got the purbreeds today. Do your history people..... read on many today "purebreeds" history; who were the combination of two previously known "purebreeds".
[/B][/QUOTE]

LMAO. Are you kidding me? This is the funniest thing I've read in a long time. And to dredge this thread up? Priceless. :thumbsup:


----------



## myfairlacy (Dec 28, 2007)

It always just amazes me when someone refuses to acknowledge the truth or continues to purposely do wrong.... I can totally understand buying a backyard bred dog or a "designer dog" if you truly didn't know any better...many of us made the same type of mistakes before we were educated by someone (although I wish all pet owners would do their research before purchasing/adopting a pet!)...but my gosh...once you know better you should do better! I just get so tired of people that choose to ignore the facts and live in ignorance....and in the process they contribute to the millions of unwanted purebreds, "designer dogs" and heinz-57 mutts that are euthanized in year in shelters..and continue to support unreputable breeders that crank poor quality and many times unhealthy puppies out for cash. But "sometimes you just can't fix stupid" I've learned...sometimes we can give all the facts and talk to we're blue in the face and some of these people STILL CHOOSE TO DO WRONG. They just don't get it..or don't want to get it. I think a lot of these people are just selfish honestly...they just want to do what they want to do...want what they want and don't care who or what gets hurt in the process. They love their dog but they don't love dogs as a whole...if you love dogs as a whole you could never support the horrible practice of backyard breeders and puppymills.

Your dog probably was a yorkie...just a very poorly bred one. There are tons of poorly bred yorkies out there now unfortunately. Or maybe there was a silky back in the lines somewhere. You just don't know when you buy from a bad breeder. And people breeding so called "chorkies" aren't at all trying to create a new breed...they are just breeding a chihuahua with a yorkie to get puppies that they can sell for profit.


----------



## myfairlacy (Dec 28, 2007)

QUOTE (sleepygirl @ Sep 4 2009, 11:23 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=826217


> Where in the world do you think we got the purbreeds today. Do your history people..... read on many today "purebreeds" history; who were the combination of two previously known "purebreeds".[/B]


oh and you're incorrect because the AKC will not register a "breed" that is only a hybrid of two other AKC breeds. Therefor crosses such as a "labradoodle", "chorkie" etc will never be AKC recognized breeds. Also these people breeding these mixes aren't trying to create a purebred dog that breeds true..they are usually just doing 1st generation crosses. Because if you breed two "chorkies" together it's still basically a crapshoot on how they'll end up. Some will look more yorkie, some more chihuahua, some totally different than either breed, etc... If someone is truly trying to create a new breed they must have quite a bit of knowledge about genetics and have a goal in mind that they are trying to reach and it takes years of careful breeding and selecting for the traits you want. These people don't just breed two dogs together...


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

QUOTE (BellarataMaltese @ Sep 5 2009, 12:33 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=826218


> QUOTE (sleepygirl @ Sep 4 2009, 09:23 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=826217





> QUOTE (sleepygirl @ Sep 4 2009, 11:13 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=826213





> QUOTE (roxybaby22 @ May 26 2009, 11:12 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=781217





> QUOTE (theboyz @ May 26 2009, 06:22 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=781112





> Sleepygirl, if you would buy from a reputable breeder, checked out and recommended then you would have a Yorkie. DON'T BUY FROM A HOBBY BREEDER OR BYB OR PUPPY MILL.
> I do not knock designer dogs......"Breed for Greed" dogs. I knock the breeders. If anyone wants a designer dog there are lots in the Humane Society, and Pounds that need homes and a second chance at a good life.
> Your post makes me very angry. :smmadder:
> Marsha
> ...





> Well, at least this breeder is being honest with the situation. I was sold a dog that was suppose to be a Yorkie, but now at 1 year old, I find out that the dog is not a Yorkie, but a Silky Terrier. I would at least like the honesty than the deceiption. I wouldn't knock anyone who was honest about a mistake.... And hey don't knock the designer dogs, my roommates Chorkie, is the best dog around.[/B]


[/B][/QUOTE]

I agree, your post made me frustrated too. Why would you commend bad breeding even if they are "truthful"? But the real truth is that the breeder is probably really deceptive herself. Most bad breeders sell their dogs with wise pitches, like very playful and good health, but these almost never deliver. The dog may be playful, but also bites and displays agressive behavior. The dog may be in good health NOW, but later will have severe health problems.

Also, I love mutts (or designer dogs), but the pound would be the place for me to get them.
[/B][/QUOTE]
[/B][/QUOTE]
BOY, no wonder this world is so screwed up, it is the "mighter than thou" attitude that is reflected on this site. Hats off to the honest people when advertising any product, cats.... dogs... or tvs.... who are truthful. And may stronger powers wave his finger at thoughs who judge others of whom they don't even know as if they could walk on water. Shame on you people who even use profanity to express yourself..... "mutts" are dogs of unknown pedigrees..... "designer dogs" are hybrid dogs from two purbreed (registered) and recongnized by the American Cainine Hybrid Club established in 1969. Your lack of knowledge is unimpressive. Where in the world do you think we got the purbreeds today. Do your history people..... read on many today "purebreeds" history; who were the combination of two previously known "purebreeds".
[/B][/QUOTE]

LMAO. Are you kidding me? This is the funniest thing I've read in a long time. And to dredge this thread up? Priceless. :thumbsup: 



[/B][/QUOTE]

LMFAO ~ :smrofl: 

Yep, this thread is a year old. Seems _sleepygirl _has been sleeping. * Wake up and smell the coffee, sleepygirl!!!

*And yes, Stacy, her post is priceless. For everything else, there's Mastercard ~ :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## ilovemymaltese (Oct 9, 2008)

QUOTE (3Maltmom @ Sep 5 2009, 02:22 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=826242


> QUOTE (BellarataMaltese @ Sep 5 2009, 12:33 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=826218





> QUOTE (sleepygirl @ Sep 4 2009, 09:23 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=826217





> QUOTE (sleepygirl @ Sep 4 2009, 11:13 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=826213





> QUOTE (roxybaby22 @ May 26 2009, 11:12 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=781217





> QUOTE (theboyz @ May 26 2009, 06:22 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=781112





> Sleepygirl, if you would buy from a reputable breeder, checked out and recommended then you would have a Yorkie. DON'T BUY FROM A HOBBY BREEDER OR BYB OR PUPPY MILL.
> I do not knock designer dogs......"Breed for Greed" dogs. I knock the breeders. If anyone wants a designer dog there are lots in the Humane Society, and Pounds that need homes and a second chance at a good life.
> Your post makes me very angry. :smmadder:
> Marsha
> ...





> Well, at least this breeder is being honest with the situation. I was sold a dog that was suppose to be a Yorkie, but now at 1 year old, I find out that the dog is not a Yorkie, but a Silky Terrier. I would at least like the honesty than the deceiption. I wouldn't knock anyone who was honest about a mistake.... And hey don't knock the designer dogs, my roommates Chorkie, is the best dog around.[/B]


[/B][/QUOTE]

I agree, your post made me frustrated too. Why would you commend bad breeding even if they are "truthful"? But the real truth is that the breeder is probably really deceptive herself. Most bad breeders sell their dogs with wise pitches, like very playful and good health, but these almost never deliver. The dog may be playful, but also bites and displays agressive behavior. The dog may be in good health NOW, but later will have severe health problems.

Also, I love mutts (or designer dogs), but the pound would be the place for me to get them.
[/B][/QUOTE]
[/B][/QUOTE]
BOY, no wonder this world is so screwed up, it is the "mighter than thou" attitude that is reflected on this site. Hats off to the honest people when advertising any product, cats.... dogs... or tvs.... who are truthful. And may stronger powers wave his finger at thoughs who judge others of whom they don't even know as if they could walk on water. Shame on you people who even use profanity to express yourself..... "mutts" are dogs of unknown pedigrees..... "designer dogs" are hybrid dogs from two purbreed (registered) and recongnized by the American Cainine Hybrid Club established in 1969. Your lack of knowledge is unimpressive. Where in the world do you think we got the purbreeds today. Do your history people..... read on many today "purebreeds" history; who were the combination of two previously known "purebreeds".
[/B][/QUOTE]

LMAO. Are you kidding me? This is the funniest thing I've read in a long time. And to dredge this thread up? Priceless. :thumbsup: 



[/B][/QUOTE]

LMFAO ~ :smrofl: 

Yep, this thread is a year old. Seems _sleepygirl _has been sleeping. * Wake up and smell the coffee, sleepygirl!!!

*And yes, Stacy, her post is priceless. For everything else, there's Mastercard ~ :HistericalSmiley:
[/B][/QUOTE]

LMAOOOO you're the funniest Deb! :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

QUOTE (3Maltmom @ Sep 4 2009, 11:22 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=826242


> QUOTE (BellarataMaltese @ Sep 5 2009, 12:33 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=826218





> QUOTE (sleepygirl @ Sep 4 2009, 09:23 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=826217





> QUOTE (sleepygirl @ Sep 4 2009, 11:13 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=826213





> QUOTE (roxybaby22 @ May 26 2009, 11:12 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=781217





> QUOTE (theboyz @ May 26 2009, 06:22 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=781112





> Sleepygirl, if you would buy from a reputable breeder, checked out and recommended then you would have a Yorkie. DON'T BUY FROM A HOBBY BREEDER OR BYB OR PUPPY MILL.
> I do not knock designer dogs......"Breed for Greed" dogs. I knock the breeders. If anyone wants a designer dog there are lots in the Humane Society, and Pounds that need homes and a second chance at a good life.
> Your post makes me very angry. :smmadder:
> Marsha
> ...





> Well, at least this breeder is being honest with the situation. I was sold a dog that was suppose to be a Yorkie, but now at 1 year old, I find out that the dog is not a Yorkie, but a Silky Terrier. I would at least like the honesty than the deceiption. I wouldn't knock anyone who was honest about a mistake.... And hey don't knock the designer dogs, my roommates Chorkie, is the best dog around.[/B]


[/B][/QUOTE]

I agree, your post made me frustrated too. Why would you commend bad breeding even if they are "truthful"? But the real truth is that the breeder is probably really deceptive herself. Most bad breeders sell their dogs with wise pitches, like very playful and good health, but these almost never deliver. The dog may be playful, but also bites and displays agressive behavior. The dog may be in good health NOW, but later will have severe health problems.

Also, I love mutts (or designer dogs), but the pound would be the place for me to get them.
[/B][/QUOTE]
[/B][/QUOTE]
BOY, no wonder this world is so screwed up, it is the "mighter than thou" attitude that is reflected on this site. Hats off to the honest people when advertising any product, cats.... dogs... or tvs.... who are truthful. And may stronger powers wave his finger at thoughs who judge others of whom they don't even know as if they could walk on water. Shame on you people who even use profanity to express yourself..... "mutts" are dogs of unknown pedigrees..... "designer dogs" are hybrid dogs from two purbreed (registered) and recongnized by the American Cainine Hybrid Club established in 1969. Your lack of knowledge is unimpressive. Where in the world do you think we got the purbreeds today. Do your history people..... read on many today "purebreeds" history; who were the combination of two previously known "purebreeds".
[/B][/QUOTE]

LMAO. Are you kidding me? This is the funniest thing I've read in a long time. And to dredge this thread up? Priceless. :thumbsup: 



[/B][/QUOTE]

LMFAO ~ :smrofl: 

Yep, this thread is a year old. Seems _sleepygirl _has been sleeping. * Wake up and smell the coffee, sleepygirl!!!

*And yes, Stacy, her post is priceless. For everything else, there's Mastercard ~ :HistericalSmiley:
[/B][/QUOTE]

LOL! I love how people try to justify 'hybrids'


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

I justify hybrids by their good gas mileage and low emissions....when you get a dog that does that, I'll be interested...who likes cleaning up poop?


----------



## mi_ku_5 (Jun 2, 2008)

First off, it's "holier than thou."

Second, sleepy girl is obviously a troll and probably a mutt breeder herself. It's just too fishy how she went from being a victim of a bad breeder and having a roomate w/ a Chi/yorkie mix, to an expert on the puppymill registry that specializes in mutts. I can't wait til she calls us all snobs, even thought she is claiming "hybrids" are better than shelter dogs. (My Maltese came from the shelter.)

Sleepygirl, you know darn well that those registries don't care if the parents are purebred or registered, be honest. They will register a peruvian guinea pig as an "empirial Shih Tzu" if you send in a check. (If those registries even take checks, their clientele isn't exactly trustworthy.)

peruvian guinea pig


----------



## myfairlacy (Dec 28, 2007)

QUOTE (mi_ku_5 @ Sep 5 2009, 02:18 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=826397


> First off, it's "holier than thou."
> 
> Second, sleepy girl is obviously a troll and probably a mutt breeder herself. It's just too fishy how she went from being a victim of a bad breeder and having a roomate w/ a Chi/yorkie mix, to an expert on the puppymill registry that specializes in mutts. I can't wait til she calls us all snobs, even thought she is claiming "hybrids" are better than shelter dogs. (My Maltese came from the shelter.)
> 
> ...


I've been wanting a peruvian guinea pig since I first saw one on TV a few months ago LOL.

It is amazing to me how people try to justify "designer dogs" to me too. I just don't get it...who buys a maltese and says "oh I want to breed it to a shih tzu"...just doesn't make sense to me at all. And then why would you pay high prices for a mixed breed?!?


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

QUOTE (MyFairLacy @ Sep 5 2009, 01:30 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=826405


> QUOTE (mi_ku_5 @ Sep 5 2009, 02:18 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=826397





> First off, it's "holier than thou."
> 
> Second, sleepy girl is obviously a troll and probably a mutt breeder herself. It's just too fishy how she went from being a victim of a bad breeder and having a roomate w/ a Chi/yorkie mix, to an expert on the puppymill registry that specializes in mutts. I can't wait til she calls us all snobs, even thought she is claiming "hybrids" are better than shelter dogs. (My Maltese came from the shelter.)
> 
> ...


I've been wanting a peruvian guinea pig since I first saw one on TV a few months ago LOL.

It is amazing to me how people try to justify "designer dogs" to me too. I just don't get it...who buys a maltese and says "oh I want to breed it to a shih tzu"...just doesn't make sense to me at all. And then why would you pay high prices for a mixed breed?!?
[/B][/QUOTE]


You know what is really embarrassing? I used to show Peruvian guinea pigs when I was kid. Of course mine never looked like that one! 

Jessica Simpson and other celebs have made designer dogs 'cool' and where there is a market, you will always have people trying to fill it.


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

QUOTE (JMM @ Sep 5 2009, 01:22 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=826390


> I justify hybrids by their good gas mileage and low emissions....when you get a dog that does that, I'll be interested...who likes cleaning up poop?[/B]


LMFAO!!!

That's the best thing I've heard in a while!!!!! :HistericalSmiley: :smrofl: :rofl:


----------



## myfairlacy (Dec 28, 2007)

QUOTE (BellarataMaltese @ Sep 5 2009, 03:40 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=826406


> You know what is really embarrassing? I used to show Peruvian guinea pigs when I was kid. Of course mine never looked like that one!
> 
> Jessica Simpson and other celebs have made designer dogs 'cool' and where there is a market, you will always have people trying to fill it.[/B]


LOL..I don't think that is embarrasing. I never knew that there were guinea pig shows until I saw it on an animal planet show. But I guess there are probably shows for almost any kind of pet or food animal. I loved the Peruvian guinea pig since it has long silky hair..but they said they weren't good for pet homes. Not sure how hard it is to maintain their long hair compared to a maltese or yorkie's long coat. I think they'd look cute with a topknot LOL.


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

QUOTE (MyFairLacy @ Sep 5 2009, 03:59 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=826432


> QUOTE (BellarataMaltese @ Sep 5 2009, 03:40 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=826406





> You know what is really embarrassing? I used to show Peruvian guinea pigs when I was kid. Of course mine never looked like that one!
> 
> Jessica Simpson and other celebs have made designer dogs 'cool' and where there is a market, you will always have people trying to fill it.[/B]


LOL..I don't think that is embarrasing. I never knew that there were guinea pig shows until I saw it on an animal planet show. But I guess there are probably shows for almost any kind of pet or food animal. I loved the Peruvian guinea pig since it has long silky hair..but they said they weren't good for pet homes. Not sure how hard it is to maintain their long hair compared to a maltese or yorkie's long coat. I think they'd look cute with a topknot LOL.
[/B][/QUOTE]


I was only in junior high school but I well remember the adults being very into it and their show pigs. I was in 4-H and that is how I got introduced to it. I was just looking through some of the cavy show breeder sites - you can get a nice one for $30. Definitely not a lot of profit there, LOL. 

When I had my peruvians (and silky) typically, the guinea pig would give itself a haircut so it's hard to get that hair grown out like in this link, but I do remember 'wrapping' the hair with toilet paper/paper towel. 

Back to topic -

I always find it interesting how greeders justify what they are doing. I'm sure their arguements sound good in their heads but they just don't really hold up in the 'real world.'


----------



## myfairlacy (Dec 28, 2007)

QUOTE (BellarataMaltese @ Sep 5 2009, 08:48 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=826491


> I always find it interesting how greeders justify what they are doing. I'm sure their arguements sound good in their heads but they just don't really hold up in the 'real world.'[/B]


Yep..doesn't make sense to those of us that know better for sure. It's always "well how do you think purebreds started out?" Idiots...designer dog breeders aren't trying to create a new breed...


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

sleepygirl must have gone back to sleep ~ lol

Sweet dreams, sleepygirl.


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

QUOTE (3Maltmom @ Sep 5 2009, 09:11 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=826497


> sleepygirl must have gone back to sleep ~ lol
> 
> Sweet dreams, sleepygirl.[/B]


Call me overly suspicious, but does anyone else think it's odd that she's only posted to this thread since she joined in May? And that her comment about designer dogs being hybrids from two purebreeds is almost a direct quote from the breeder's website?

Hmmmm . . . 

Oh well. As Deb says, sweet dreams.


----------

